
Why Don’t We Just Call Agile What It Is: Feminist - ecopoesis
https://medium.com/@Hanna.Thomas/why-dont-we-just-call-agile-what-it-is-feminist-8bdd9193edba
======
Causality1
>One way of making Lean-Agile methodologies more palatable to progressive and
non-profit spaces could be to define them in a different way.

I'm really not seeing why these two paradigms need to relate to each other at
all. Lean-Agile is not a moral framework it's a business strategy. If the
private political beliefs of your employees/coworkers are interfering with
your operations you already have a much more serious problem than making a
particular strategic approach more palatable to one group of people. Bringing
politics into the workplace is a mistake.

